# looking at a f350 diesel



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

im looking at a 04 F350 diesel with the 6.0 it is a reg cab it has 80,000 on it and they are asking 16,900 wat u think


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

6.0 is the worst diesel that has been in a modern diesel truck.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Its too much you can do better on price just let go a 2004 f 350 XLT reg cab SRW with 2 year old Ultra mount 8.5 for 11,500 cash good shape
Had 88K on it

heres the link until it expires http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2455389278.html


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

too much...they can be modded to be good motors but I'd look for an 05 or newer. JMO


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I've also been looking for an F-350. If the 6.0 is such a dog, what is a good powerplant? What year?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the price is alittle high but not crazy. lol maybe its me


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The price is way high but don't let the 6.0 haters steer you away from one. They are great trucks. They had some probs, sure, but in stock form most are just fine. My 04 has 230k on it.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Most people don't know that the 06-07 6.0l diesels are more reliable and had fewer warranty issues than the almighty 7.3l diesel. I have 227000 on mine and its still not using any oil,antifreeze, or trans fluid. Starts and runs great. 
Yes the 03-05 6.0l engines had some problems but what company hasn't had some issues with one of their engines. Buy a Duraslack if you really want some problems. 
Besides how can anyone judge a truck simply by price and mileage. Two trucks with the same mileage aren't worth the same money. It's all based on condition. A beat to death pipeline welders truck with 100000 miles driven in the salt and never washed isn't the same, as my 76 year old dad's truck. That has never been over 65 mph and only pulls a 20 foot camper to TX every winter and gets parked in a garage every night. Gets washed and waxed once a month with 100000 miles.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you want to learn allot about the 6.0 visit this site: www.powerstrokehelp.com

Also, from what I have discovered in my endless research on these engines, the '05 has the least amount of problems out of the 5 yrs they were produced.

here are two more sites with tons of info on the PSD's:

http://www.internationalpowerstroke.com/6.0_problems.html

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/0907dp_6_0l_ford_power_stroke_engine/index.html


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

JD822;1296617 said:


> If you want to learn allot about the 6.0 visit this site: www.powerstrokehelp.com
> 
> Also, from what I have discovered in my endless research on these engines, the '05 has the least amount of problems out of the 5 yrs they were produced.
> 
> ...


Um What???


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

MatthewG;1296627 said:


> Um What???


In '05 they had resolved some of the problems the 6L had when it was first introduced. I am not saying that '05 MY didn't still suffer from issues, they did, but according to the guy from powerstrokehelp they did resolve some of the issues. Also, according to reliability data, MY 05 had the least amount of issues overall. Here is the place I pulled this data from: http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/R...make=Ford&model=F-250 Super Duty&trimid=99143


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cat10;1291732 said:


> im looking at a 04 F350 diesel with the 6.0 it is a reg cab it has 80,000 on it and they are asking 16,900 wat u think


I think you can do better. We just bought (this past March) an 05 F350 xlt SRW with flatbed, in near perfect condition with 81k on it for 17k. That price isn't super bad but I'm thinking somewhere around 14-15k. And like a lot of guys said, the 6.0L is a good motor. Yes they had issues but many were resolved through recalls, TSB's etc. plus when I worked at a Ford dealer as a mechanic until 2004 many of the few diesel trucks in for repair had mod's done to them.


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have an 04 6.0 with 99K on it as long as you leave it alone and do routine maintenance to it and use a good synthetic oil it will be fine. Also flush the coolant out right away and it will give you years of great service.


----------

